# Longleat Safari Park - Can a MH drive through & has anyo



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

We're going down soon to the CC site in the grounds and wondered. Obviously we would not want to go through the monkey enclosure :lol: 

Their web site says no motorcycle's or convertible's, but nothing wrt to MH's.....doh. Their customer service phone lines are only Mon-Fri 9-5 so wondered if there were any experiences of people on here.

TIA
Mike


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, we did just that last October. Had a great time. Enjoy

Guy


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi yes we have seen a few drive around the park and through the monkeys but I would give the monkeys a miss.


Peter. :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We did it in the MH too - but missed out the monkey enclosure for obvious reasons. (Monkey enclosure was actually closed anyway because the monkeys had herpes virus).

Enjoyed staying on the CC site within the park - a strange combination in the evening hearing the lions roar and the sealions bark when you're lying in your bed :lol: 

We used our Tesco clubcard vouchers to get cut price entry (not sure if they still do it).


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

If you are staying on the CC site, the bus is only a few hundred yards from the site entrance. When we went a few years ago it was £3 each and well worth every penny. The driver tells you all about the animals and their names. He will also point out all the new babies. 
Much better than driving. If we were in a car I would still go on the bus - great fun!

Sandra


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Before we bought our MH about 3/4 years ago we visited my "outlaws" who where staying on the CC and we all walked to the bus, as Sandra said the bus stop is just outside the site entrance. We also had a personal running commentary, the driver obviously loved his job and the animals too.

Patty


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

If you go by bus you dont miss the monkey's out and i love watching the silly things people do in their cars. It say close windows but they dont and then feed the monkey's  
The monkeys rip the things off of cars


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*motorhome*

When we went we were advised at the entrance to miss out the Monkey enclosure!The lady on the gate said"they will love this they will be moving in"We did as advised.Got a little worried when two Rhino's were charging aroun the one enclosure.I thought we might get a horn through the side of the Camper.No go on the bus!!


----------

